# Honda S2000 Black + Swissvax



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

I return with detailed of a very nice Japanese... Honda S2000. At first sight, the car saw enough elegant good but in view of the focus, quite there were defects in the shape of swirls. It had several parts repainted (measurements took of up to 358micras) while in the series areas the maximum note was of 81micras.

Therefore, after the wash process, decontaminated, measurements and protection of the plastic areas, I began to look for severer defects and the summary completely the car was this:




























*Polish 3M to be used*










*Here one 50/50 so that there was seen the change that was obtained. This part was of series, for which completely butter, with only one past of Ultrafina + Blue light Pad 3M was remaining such that this way:*














































*In this small area of the porter it was touched, so it used two spent ones of orange sponge of 4 " + 3M 80349 (yellow stopper) staying free swirls:*










*Area very punished in the rear of the car. Also it was of series, for which I don't need any more that Extra Fine Compound + yellow Pad and Ultrafina SE + blue light pad to finish off.*



















*Show off!!*








































































































































*This was the area that we choose to realize the photos. Nice place!!*










-Dodo Juice "Born to be Mild"
-WW Chemical Guys Yellow
-Clay Bar Pinnacle
-Meguiars Wheel Brightener
-Metabo
3M Extra Fine Compound 80349 + Pad Yellow 3M 
3M Machine Polish 09376 + Pad Black 3M
3M Ultrafina SE + Pad Blue Light 3M

-PB Natural Look & Meguiars Hyperdressing 
-DG Rain Repel 
-Swissvax Metal Polish 
-Meguiars Endurance Tire Gel 
-Swissvax Autobahn 
-Swissvax Cleaner Fluid 
-Swissvax Onyx (x2)

Working Time: 7h.

Regards from Spain! :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Fantastic finish on a lovely car :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ChrisD (Mar 7, 2009)

awsome mate, fantastic work and a fantastic car!


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

:thumb: Please come to the States and do my car!


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

akimel said:


> :thumb: Please come to the States and do my car!


:lol: It would make it pleased, but I "believe" that there is a lot of distance :thumb:


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Well, if I can't persuade you to detail my car, I'll just have to do it myself. But I will say that this is what I hope my S2000 will one day look like! :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

akimel said:


> Well, if I can't persuade you to detail my car, I'll just have to do it myself. But I will say that this is what I hope my S2000 will one day look like! :thumb:


It is sure that it will shine brilliantly :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

From another S2K owner that is a great job :thumb:

Fantastic gloss and depth of shine.


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

ads2k said:


> From another S2K owner that is a great job :thumb:
> 
> Fantastic gloss and depth of shine.


Thanks mate!!


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 7, 2008)

:doublesho

That's it ... i'm gonna have my S2 painted black


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

FireBlade said:


> :doublesho
> 
> That's it ... i'm gonna have my S2 painted black


In the S2K, is the best colour!!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

stunning finish!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW, WOW, WOW!!

The paintwork looks absolutely stunning.

Fantastic job mate :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks MatrixGuy!!


----------



## AndyPuma (Jul 7, 2008)

Was planning on buying a red one of these, but now I've seen this, I'd be tempted by a black one...

Looks stunning!


----------



## mikist (Nov 10, 2008)

TCD said:


> Working Time: 7h.
> 
> Regards from Spain! :thumb:


7h , that must be a record 

Stunning work on amazing car


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

AndyPuma said:


> Was planning on buying a red one of these, but now I've seen this, I'd be tempted by a black one...
> 
> Looks stunning!


Really, the nicest color for the S2K is the black or the white person, this is my personal taste.



mikist said:


> 7h , that must be a record
> 
> Stunning work on amazing car


Yeah mate, the painting of this car, like all the Japanese, is very soft, therefore it was easy to correct quickly.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent correction and what a great finish :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Jose that looks great, and nice to see your work
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning looking car matey


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Envy Valeting said:


> Jose that looks great, and nice to see your work
> Best wishes
> Tim


Hey Tim!! Thanks very much mate.

Nice to read you again.

Regards from Spain.


----------



## LibGTb (Mar 24, 2009)

Absolutely stunning finish, the owner would be a very happy person! :thumb:

Bob.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

stunning:doublesho


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## Rew (Sep 26, 2006)

Good work fella. Nice car ;-)


----------



## MJT (Feb 24, 2009)

awesome-car looks stunning


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

Fantastic finish !


----------



## flyboy-ben (Mar 1, 2009)

All I gotta say about those 50/50s is WOW!


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Top work mate:thumb: Your choice of surroundings for the reflections shots have only enhanced the finish in my opinion. Excellent.


----------



## Audiquattro (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice nice N I C E...........:doublesho:doublesho

I HOPE TO HAVE THE SAME RESULTS ON MY CAR IN NEXT MONTH...

I WANT TO START FROM FAST CUT PLUS,NEXT EXTRAFINE AND NEXT ULTRAFINA FOR GLAZE ALL....AND AFTER CLAY....SWISSVAX CONCORSO:lol::lol::lol:

p.s. 7 hours.....incredible...:buffer::thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very very nice finish :thumb:

I really really want an S2k and seeing that really isn't helping! :lol: if only the insurance was reasonabale...


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

:thumb:That S2 looks great, some excellent reflection shots and the finish looks deep and wet. Glad to see a S2 get the attention and care it deserves :driver:


----------

